# Rabbits and Guineas together ?



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a rabbit (about 8 months old) and a guinea pig (around 10 months old) and I have recently learnt you are not meant to keep them together. I didn't know this as when I was younger we have rabbits and guineas together with no problem.
I am now really worried. They have a decent sized cage (am upgrading when I get my next student loan) and they are out, either outside or in my room for most of the day and only in their cage at night or when I am at lectures.
The rabbit is only small, in fact the guinea pig is bigger and more bolshy and they seem to be getting on perfectly, they even snuggled up together.

I have had them out on the bed alone before but they don't live being out without the other there aswell. I don't want to seperate them because they really like eachother and I'm not in the possition to get another rabbit and another guinea. What can I do ?

I'm worried about my guinea getting hurt.

(Also I know about guineas needing vitamin C so I supplement him)
Thanks in advance !


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

tbh i wouldnt keep them together they may be ok now but when the rabbit gets mature it will bully your poor pig and another thing all rabbits are carriers of bordatella witch can be fatal to a pig you minght have got away with it before but i woudnt risk the poor pigs life cant you keep them seperate pigs also eat differant not rabbit pellets they are not good for pigs like i said think about the poor pig when the rabbit starts humping it and kicking it all im saying is just think


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Is rabbit fully grown? And how long have they lived together?

It sounds like they are very happy together and your lucky  

Ideally rabbits shouldn't live with guinea pigs, as the pigs can get hurt when the rabbits get excited and bounce around, possibly breaking their tiny bones with their strong legs.

But depending on your situation, and how long they have been together, If bunny is fully grown, then I wouldn't upset them both by splitting them up, just know for the future. These animals should always be kept in pairs of the same breed.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

What sex is the rabbit? Rabbits can seriously damage guinea pigs by trying to mate with them. Also rabbits carry bordatella which can kill guinea pigs...


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for you help guys. They are both male.
I don't know if the rabbit is fully grown. I think he is a neverland dwarf or something but I am assuming at this age he would be more or less fully grown. Would it help at all if I got the rabbit neutered.

At the moment they are fine together, they really love eachother and hate it when they are apart, like when I put the guinea outside without the rabbit he will just hide in a corner and sit still and squeek and then as soon as the rabbit is out, he will explore the garden and eat the grass and stuff.

I have the money to get another cage to seperate them but my landlord at the moment won't let me have any more pets.

I could use some more information about how to feed them to be honest. I currently give them a mixture of rabbit and guinea pig food that I buy from pets at home, it's not pellets, it's more colourful, they also have unlimited alpha hay (I think that's what it's called) and I give them carrots and treat the guinea with red peppers and oranges when they are out so I can make sure the rabbit doesn't get them as I'm not sure they are good for them.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It's a real no no. Yes it's a shame to separate thank but for the best. You need to get some good sized living space for them and find them companions of their own kind. Much safer and better all round. Plenty of advice on here for you so stick around and ask any questions you may have


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I know they have bonded together but personally I wouldnt risk anything going wrong and would be seperating them.

They have different dietary needs, ways of communication, rabbits carry a disease that can kill guinea pigs..

theres a long list of wht they shouldnt be housed together and many people say its the way they have always had it, but to me i compare it to living with a gorilla for eg, just the 2 of u.. how lonely would that be, not being able to talk etc, then 1 day gorilla did something to hurt you, even by accident.

Do you have the room and money to seperate them and get another bunny and piggie so they have company of their own type?


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I have money to seperate them, however my landlord won't allow me to get any more pets. I don't know what's worse, them being together or them being alone !


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

please please seperate them now, i know you dont want to but you _have too_

rabbits and guinea pigs are very different species with very different needs

guinea pigs do not need a vit C supliment, they need high quality guinea pig pellets free fed through out the day, unlimited hay, and a good selection of fresh veggies daily

rabbits need a small ammount of high quality rabbit pellets (an eggcup full a day) and unlimited hay, they also need veggies 2 - 3 times a week

guinea pig pellets if fed long term to rabbits will _drastically reduce their natural life span_ and can cause long term health issues

rabbit pellets are _*leathal to guinea pigs*_. end off.

a happy rabbit bounces around and kicks out with their back feet in a binky.
an accidental kick from a rabbit is _enough to break dogs ribs_ a guinea pig stands no chance.

*rabbits also naturally carry bordatella, which poses no harm to them, but is lethal to guinea pigs, all it would take is to rub noses, or for the rabbit to sneeze on pigger, and your piggy could very well die an easy death with no vissiable symptoms, leading you to think its natural causes, but in actual fact it is the bacteria your rabbit naturally carries that has killed your pig*

a huge part of rabbit behaviour is mounting, no matter if they are male or female, a rabbit mounting a guinea pig can and_ will crush their pelvis_ leading to death, or if you are lucky very expensive vet bills for a life saving operation

have a read through this
http://www.rabbitretreat.com/images/forum/layout/toplinkpig.png

all in all they are VERY different species with VERY different needs, not only do they not under stand each other, but their social lives differ too, rabbits love to sit and groom for hours, piggies like to be more independant, a rabbit will harras a piggy and neither will be happy.
the rabbit should be neutered and introduced to a spayed female, and the piggy should be introduced to a same sex friend. or neutered and found a female.
this is why it is very important to research animals before you get them, even if you have had them before as a child

also, in this weather they need to be inside OR outside, not both, if they dont live outside, dont put them outside for play time, they will have no winter coat and could catch hypothermia and die

please separate them and do what is best by them


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is there no way he can be persuaded as they would be in same hutch/enclosures as current pets so maybe he won't think it's s problem. Of course you'll need bigger accommodation, but you don't need to mention that to him


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

*I am not allowed any more pets. *
What is better separating them to live alone or keeping them together ?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Could you house them seperately but let them be together in a run during the day? Just a thought


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DuggnDodge said:


> I have money to seperate them, however my landlord won't allow me to get any more pets. I don't know what's worse, them being together or them being alone !


would you be allowed if they were outdoor? perhaps do a shed conversion or get a large hutch?

really its better for them to be apart but they do need company of their own kind.

If you really cant have them both paired do you not know anyone who could? You could then have 2 happy same kind pets, and then still visit your other one?


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

It's more to do with my house mates. I guess I could sneak them in, my landlord doesn't know how many I have anyway. It's just if my housemates see them they might tell him I have gotten more (she kinda hates me). Also until I can get them both neutered what should I do, or can someone send me info of where I can get spayed female rabbits or guineas near lincoln.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

because keeping them together you are risking both their health, read through my post in its entirety, *with out the correct diet they will die slowly*

there is no way you can cater to their seperate dietery needs housing them together, and your guinea pig is at risk of accidental *death* from an accidental kick or bordatella


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't want to give either up and I don't know anyone who would take them. Damn why is this so difficult =( I'm almost in tears. I just want what's best for my babies !!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

DuggnDodge said:


> It's more to do with my house mates. I guess I could sneak them in, my landlord doesn't know how many I have anyway. It's just if my housemates see them they might tell him I have gotten more (she kinda hates me). Also until I can get them both neutered what should I do, or can someone send me info of where I can get spayed female rabbits or guineas near lincoln.


have a look through the list of rescues here
Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption

most rescue rabbits should already be spayed/neutered and up to date on their jabs


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Wouldn't they need to do a house check ? and if so then my housemate would find out !


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> because keeping them together you are risking both their health, read through my post in its entirety, *with out the correct diet they will die slowly*
> 
> there is no way you can cater to their seperate dietery needs housing them together, and your guinea pig is at risk of accidental *death* from an accidental kick or bordatella


 err I did say house them *seperately *and let them be together in a run during the day....

seems like a good compromise to me


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

bearcub said:


> err I did say house them *seperately *and let them be together in a run during the day....
> 
> seems like a good compromise to me


That does sound like a good idea, would it be enough company if the cages were side by side ?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

bearcub said:


> err I did say house them *seperately *and let them be together in a run during the day....
> 
> seems like a good compromise to me


Sorry but that is not a good idea, part if the problem is the risk of injury so this would probably make matters worse as injury would be more likely in this situation. I think it's a bad idea. They need to be separate always! I cannot see how or why this would be a good plan


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

bearcub said:


> err I did say house them *seperately *and let them be together in a run during the day....
> 
> seems like a good compromise to me


because even in a run disease can be passed on and an accident could happen.

You are also bonding and breaking each time..

Really think carefully, if you have outdoor space and ask landlord (most only say no to house pets) then id try that first.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bearcub said:


> err I did say house them *seperately *and let them be together in a run during the day....
> 
> seems like a good compromise to me


i didnt mean to quote you :lol:

but no putting them in a run together in the day is not a good compromise, they should not be allowed near each other end of im afraid, the rabbit WILL carry bordatella, and if the piggy gets that from the rabbit it WILL kill him

and there is still the huge risk of injury (broken back, neck limbs from binkies and a crushed pelvis from mounting!)

they need to be separated permanently, and the sooner the better


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it possible to get the guinea vaccinated ?
Also if I keep one outside then I would have to bring them in in the winter.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

They don't need bringing in in winter. In fact it's better if they are not. Plenty of warm dry bedding and a cover for the hutch and run will be fine


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DuggnDodge said:


> Is it possible to get the guinea vaccinated ?
> Also if I keep one outside then I would have to bring them in in the winter.


yes its best to bring them in in the winter in extreme weather but if you have an outhouse/garage that would be ok to move hutch in there.

mine will be outdoors all winter this year.

alternatively you could make it weatherproof, use snuggles (like loft insulation), rain covers, old duvets etc.

Maybe ask the landlord what he would allow first .. he may well say that you can have them all indoors as long as they are all outside in the summer?


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't think my housemate will let me keep them outside without kicking up a fuss =( This is such a hard decision ! I wish life was simple and my babies could just be happy and healthy living together =(


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Do you know anybody who would rehome one of them for you? Then you could just get a friend for the other.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no you can not vaccinate aginst bordatella

guinea pigs should live inside all year round in all honesty, they are not adapted to our climate

rabbits can live out all year round, but it is too late now to move an indoor rabbit outdoors, you would have to wait till atleast april to move an indoor rabbit outside


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Just thought I would add that the reason my housemate doesn't like me is, she recently got two female rabbits from pets at home (I don't agree with pet shops) she then went away for 3 days leaving the rabbits in the cage and they looked really bored so I got them out for some cuddles and now they have diareeah and are loosing fur and she's blaming me for getting them out for cuddles !


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Do you know anybody who would rehome one of them for you? Then you could just get a friend for the other.


I already suggested that, they said no.


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know anyone who would take one. I have been trying to think even if there was which would I give up. I love them both so much ! They both have such amazing characters ! My life wouldnt be the same without either or them


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

mstori said:


> I already suggested that, they said no.


Didn't see that, it's s busy thread


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> I don't know anyone who would take one. I have been trying to think even if there was which would I give up. I love them both so much ! They both have such amazing characters ! My life wouldnt be the same without either or them


I think you need to sleep on it and think tomorrow. Either way they must be separated permanently and ASAP.
What kind of set up are they in at the moment?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

DuggnDodge said:


> Just thought I would add that the reason my housemate doesn't like me is, she recently got two female rabbits from pets at home (I don't agree with pet shops) she then went away for 3 days leaving the rabbits in the cage and they looked really bored so I got them out for some cuddles and now they have diareeah and are loosing fur and she's blaming me for getting them out for cuddles !


whats she feeding them? maybe we can help you help her, and then she will like you again

the most common cause of excess cecotrope production (soft poo) in rabbits is dietery, and normally results from too much or too poor a quality food (muslie is a begger for it as is excel) not enough hay, or too much veg, or even a combination of all of that

veggies should also be avoided in rabbits before the age of 12 weeks old, as it can cause fatal stomach upsets and bloat


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DuggnDodge said:


> I don't know anyone who would take one. I have been trying to think even if there was which would I give up. I love them both so much ! They both have such amazing characters ! My life wouldnt be the same without either or them


to be honest to separate them and have a cage/hutch for each would probs be the same size as for one on their own so where would the issues lie?

what about a 6ft x 3ft double hutch? could have the bunsters on bottom with 6ft run attached, and the piggies on the top

Therefore no extra room being taken up. For one bunny you would need a 5ft single


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

mstori said:


> to be honest to separate them and have a cage/hutch for each would probs be the same size as for one on their own so where would the issues lie?
> 
> what about a 6ft x 3ft double hutch? could have the bunsters on bottom with 6ft run attached, and the piggies on the top
> 
> Therefore no extra room being taken up. For one bunny you would need a 5ft single


Great idea!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

perhaps you could get another guinea pig and pop rabbit ears on him so your guinea pig can't tell the difference  

No but seriously, if they're going to hurt each other then perhaps they'd be best split up  you petforums meanos :lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DuggnDodge said:


> Just thought I would add that the reason my housemate doesn't like me is, she recently got two female rabbits from pets at home (I don't agree with pet shops) she then went away for 3 days leaving the rabbits in the cage and they looked really bored so I got them out for some cuddles and now they have diareeah and are loosing fur and she's blaming me for getting them out for cuddles !


i take it they have been to vets?

stress would do this also.

If they are given clean bill of health could you not neuter your boy and house them all together?

this way your boy would be getting the company he needs and takes away from you needing to find a partner for him. Then it would just need to find piggie a companion.. a 6 week old boar or going down rescue route would be best.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mstori said:


> to be honest to separate them and have a cage/hutch for each would probs be the same size as for one on their own so where would the issues lie?
> 
> what about a 6ft x 3ft double hutch? could have the bunsters on bottom with 6ft run attached, and the piggies on the top
> 
> Therefore no extra room being taken up. For one bunny you would need a 5ft single


sorry wrong, 
a single rabbit still needs a 6 x 2 with 6 x 4 run


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

At the moment they are both in a large-ish one layer cage with seperate beds (like plastic hiding boxes). The cage isn't as big as I would like. I am considering Ferplast Rabbit 100 Double Cage would that be a suitable cage, I know I need to separate them but for the rabbit is that suitable ?
The are barley ever in the cage, they are outside (only when it's sunny and I sit outside with them) or running around my room or on my bed nibbling my toes (and the guinea pig likes to be carried around most of the day in my jumper).

I think the reason her rabbits have stomach problems is because she gave them carrots the first day she got them home (she has them on the same food as the guy at pets at home said they had been on) and also I think it may be because she put in a bowl full of dried carrot treats. I tried to explain to her they were meant to be treats and not give them a bowl full but she ignored me. She also doesn't like me because she wants to mate her rabbits with my boy and I said no because there are too maybe rabbits in shelters, her excuse ".....awww but they'll be cute".


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

that cage is too small for either of them
for the rabbit you would be best off getting a 48" dog crate and attaching a puppy run to the front

the piggy needs a 4 x 2ft single level ground space

also they need to stay inside PERMINANTLY till spring now
taking them out you are risking them catching a chill, and/or over heating when you bring them back in
even if its sunny keep them inside till april


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

That is unsuitable for a rabbit. Double it, and maybe you'll be a bit closer.

neither of those animals should live alone, they both need a same species friend.

You nee a 6x2 hutch for rabbit with a 6x4 run at least. Its a big area (you can have 2 in there)

You're guinea(s) will need at least a 4x2 with a run too.


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't keep them outside so a hutch is out of the question. They are in their cage only when I am asleep and the 1-2 hours a day I am in lectures. Does it really need to be that big. My room is only tiny ! I am willing to do anything to make sure my angels are happy !


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You also need to neuter that boy and your friend needs to spay her girls or they will be extremely likely (80% chance) to get uterine cancer by 3 years old...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> I can't keep them outside so a hutch is out of the question. They are in their cage only when I am asleep and the 1-2 hours a day I am in lectures. Does it really need to be that big. My room is only tiny ! *I am willing to do anything to make sure my angels are happy *!


Then yes, it needs to be that big.

Sorry but these are simply things you have to research before you buy the animals


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im afraid it does, rabbits and piggies are most active early evening and very early morning, when we are asleep, they need a big cage if they are ever shut away, you will also need to split floor time between them, as they can never be out at the same time

get a big cage for bun, and the piggy cage can sit on top no problems


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I am getting my boy neutered at xmas when I go back home to visit family as there is a vet there that neutered a friends chinchilla and he is the only one I would trust with animals so small. Also should I get my guinea neutered ? Someone told me that vets won't do it because they are too small, but I have fostered baby rats for RSPCA and they were neutered (1 out of the 4 died though) so I don't know why they wouldnt do a guinea.

As for my housemate, she is stupid, hers are in a ferplast 120 and the only time she gets them out is to sit on her lap, they never get to run around =( I feel so sorry for them, she's had them 4 days and they look so bored !!! :mad2:


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I can get a tall cage no problem but not one with a huge base. Can someone send me a link to a suitable cage for each please ?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> I am getting my boy neutered at xmas when I go back home to visit family as there is a vet there that neutered a friends chinchilla and he is the only one I would trust with animals so small. Also should I get my guinea neutered ? Someone told me that vets won't do it because they are too small, but I have fostered baby rats for RSPCA and they were neutered (1 out of the 4 died though) so I don't know why they wouldnt do a guinea.
> 
> As for my housemate, she is stupid, hers are in a ferplast 120 and the only time she gets them out is to sit on her lap, they never get to run around =( I feel so sorry for them, she's had them 4 days and they look so bored !!! :mad2:


if you have same sex guineas then there isnt a need to neuter. It is possible to do it though and vets will do it.

It would be better for both of you and your housemates animals to get them spayed/neutered and have the rabbits together in a suitable accomodation. The ferplast 120 I think would be okay for guineas... (Lil Miss? bit short but, ok?)

I am sure you could so some sort of swap around. Spay/neuter, rabbits together in a large space, and the guinea with a same sex friend in the ferplast...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> I can get a tall cage no problem but not one with a huge base. Can someone send me a link to a suitable cage for each please ?


Rabbits are not birds and do not climb. How will a tall cage help?

I have given you an option in another post which only involves purchasing one new environment.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

unfortunatly tall cages are useless, you need ground space, not height

yes guinea pigs can be neutered, if you were to neuter him then it would be easier to bond him to a female down the line, male - male pairings dont always work out in piggers

we have had many male piggers, all who were neutered without any complications


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep a ferplast 120 is fine for 2 piggers


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Unfortunately there is no way she will allow my boys to go in with her girls. I tried to talk to her about this a couple of days ago and she said she wants the separate because her girls are hers and she doesn't want anyone else thinking they can just go in the cage when they want (like if I want my boy out for a cuddle). This girl is clueless !!! I could strangle her !!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, what size are your animals in currently?

If you cannot do what I suggested, then your piggy needs a cage the same size, or slightly bigger, than her ferplast 120.

Your rabbit needs a cage at least 6ft long, you probably wont find a cage that size, so a dog crate is best, and he needs a permanent run to be in whenever he wants (not just when you are home)

The piggy cage can sit on top.


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Just wanted to share a picture of my pride and joys (excuse the way I'm holding them it was only while the picture was taken)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/29587710150338024477159.jpg/


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

The cage they are in at the moment is too small. I am looking at getting a bigger one asap, was thinking of ordering one tonight.
I am also considering letting my rabbit free range my room at all times but have a small open cage to go back in to sleep eat and room but can come out whenever he wants. The only wires in my room is my laptop and that's only while i'm there and I have laminate flooring so he can't ruin the carpet (am buying a rug so easier for him to run around. What do you think ? (he's mre or less litter trained atm anyway.)


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> The cage they are in at the moment is too small. I am looking at getting a bigger one asap, was thinking of ordering one tonight.
> I am also considering letting my rabbit free range my room at all times but have a small open cage to go back in to sleep eat and room but can come out whenever he wants. The only wires in my room is my laptop and that's only while i'm there and I have laminate flooring so he can't ruin the carpet (am buying a rug so easier for him to run around. What do you think ? (he's mre or less litter trained atm anyway.)


That could solve the rabbit issue but what about piggy?


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I would buy another cage for my guinea. I was thinking a ferplast 140. Is that big enough ?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

The 140 is more than big enough for a piggy, but they really do need to have a same species friend (opposite sex will work easier and both neutered of course)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they are beautiful

that solution could work
i would get 2 ferplast 120s (or very similar, no smaller) and stack them, the bunny can have the bottom as his base where he can eat and toilet and sleep if he chooses, but with the doors never shut, and the piggy can have the top cage


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> The cage they are in at the moment is too small. I am looking at getting a bigger one asap, was thinking of ordering one tonight.
> I am also considering letting my rabbit free range my room at all times but have a small open cage to go back in to sleep eat and room but can come out whenever he wants. The only wires in my room is my laptop and that's only while i'm there and I have laminate flooring so he can't ruin the carpet (am buying a rug so easier for him to run around. What do you think ? (he's mre or less litter trained atm anyway.)


Perfect solution I think


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Could guinea live with another male guinea if I got him quite young or is that still too risky ? I am getting bunny neutered at xmas and will get him a female friend shortly after that =)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

DuggnDodge said:


> I would buy another cage for my guinea. I was thinking a ferplast 140. Is that big enough ?


a 140 would be brilliant for piggy


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

I take it you have split them up now yes?
I'm afraid I'm gonna have to just come out with this, and I'm sorry if you don't like it.
But if you haven't got the means to split these 2 up, get them a friend *and* give them the space they need (minimum 120 for piggies and minimum of a 48" dog crate *with * an attached pen) then your best bet is too look for new homes for your animals sake.

This really should have been researched *before* you went out and bought them, then you wouldn't be in this position now :confused1:

Right now I've got that off my chest, how about rabbit proofing your room so that the bunny and his friend (when you get one) can be free range in your room 24/7 and then you can put piggies cage on top of the bunnies base?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> Could guinea live with another male guinea if I got him quite young or is that still too risky ? I am getting bunny neutered at xmas and will get him a female friend shortly after that =)


Its risky. I have 2 brother boys but I am aware that they could start fighting, but so far they have been good.

Its up to you I suppose, but if you get two boys, and they start fighting, then you will need another cage, and 2 more guineas....


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

DuggnDodge said:


> Could guinea live with another male guinea if I got him quite young or is that still too risky ? I am getting bunny neutered at xmas and will get him a female friend shortly after that =)


there is always a chance that a male male pairing may not work, but the younger the boar is when you get them the more chance of them getting on, if you really dont have space for another cage, i would get him snipped and get a girl


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Apart from obv wires and things he could fall from etc how else would i need to bunny proof my room ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

DuggnDodge said:


> Apart from obv wires and things he could fall from etc how else would i need to bunny proof my room ?


Just make sure he can't get anything that could cause him harm, I have bunny proofed my whole house without too much hassle


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

if you are getting another boy then a 6 week old would best. Your older one should have reached maturity and so the dominance isnt as much of an issue. Of course it can still happen, even male/female pairings can fall out although is rare. 

Both your boys could be neutered and go with females, although the female bunny would need to be spayed too for her health, and they would need to be separated for about 8 weeks after their ops, so if you can get an already spayed female that would be best and wait until your boy has recovered if space is an issue.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Between all of us we'll get this sorted don't worry. Good on you for coming here and asking for advice. You obviously care for them a great deal. It will be ok.


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your help ! You guys have given me so much hope ! Tomorrow I am going to sort my room out, take out any un-needed furtature so there is more room and I am going to order a new cage and contact the vets about getting both my boys snipped =) I can't thank you enough for your help !!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good for you being so positive and trying to fix things 

Your bunny and piggy are gorgeous. From that photo, your bunny looks a lot like mine...

Toys and treats for the small critters by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh so cute ! They do look very similar !


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi 
I also had a guinea pig and rabbit together as a kid and they got on very well, infact they both got on well with the dog too. I had no idea then that it wasnt advisable (a good 15 years a go).

Now I feel that its not worth the risk. Its a shame they have bonded so well.

Unfortunately if you can have any more pets I would suggest rehoming 1 of you pets and getting the other a life long companion that speaks the same language. I know it wont be an easy decision but I really think its for the best. Perhaps if you speak to your nearest rescue centre you could arrange a swap.

Also netherland dwarfs often live into their teens, where as a piggy might make it to the age of 6. I've had to do a lot of traveling to find work after uni and its made finding accommodation a lot harder and more expensive than if I didnt have 2 rabbits.

If I was in your shoes Id get them both snipped and girlfriends each. I would also make sure you lock your bedroom and dont allow your house mate to go anywhere near your rabbit it only take seconds to mate rabbits.

At this time of year rabbits and piggies need to build up a thick winter coat and will quickly catch a chill if outside for too long. I would keep them in or out but not both.

If I am honest I dont feel that ANY indoor cage is suitable for a pair of rabbits or guineapigs. Even a piggy needs to have a run for free day time use and preferably one thats attached to its cage/hutch. You can however buy metal runs which work out a lot cheaper than a cage and then put litter trays or the old cage in them. You might need a blanket down for the piggies. Also you need a lot of room space. 
Metal fold Flat Runs


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh god I feel so bad ! 
I have just gotten a new cage (will be getting a bigger one soon as this is only a £40 one from [email protected]) and separated them and the guinea is going crazy !!! Squeekying like mad and running around ripping up all the bedding !
It will be another month or two before I can get them neutered and find them friends but until then how can I ease their lonelyness =(

I feel so awful !


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

try giving them both a teddy each as a snuggle buddy


----------



## DuggnDodge (Oct 9, 2011)

I will with the rabbit, but even when out on the bed the guinea seems to chew my teddies, I don't want them hurting him.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be honest and say I would have kept them together until neutered, personally I have known guinea pigs and rabbits (usually guinea pigs though) die from the shock of being seperated from a companion, and in my opinion, that is just not fair if there is no immediate danger.

However, I hope they will both be OK. A teddy can sometimes help, but you have to watch them as they can chew and swallow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> I'll be honest and say I would have kept them together until neutered, personally I have known guinea pigs and rabbits (usually guinea pigs though) die from the shock of being seperated from a companion, and in my opinion, that is just not fair if there is no immediate danger.
> 
> However, I hope they will both be OK. A teddy can sometimes help, but you have to watch them as they can chew and swallow.


Rabbits carry bordatella which is FATAL to guinea pigs.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> I'll be honest and say I would have kept them together until neutered, personally I have known guinea pigs and rabbits (usually guinea pigs though) die from the shock of being seperated from a companion, and in my opinion, that is just not fair if there is no immediate danger.
> 
> However, I hope they will both be OK. A teddy can sometimes help, but you have to watch them as they can chew and swallow.


there IS immediate danger,

happy rabbits binky, which if they caught the piggy COULD kill it
if the rabbit mounted the guinea pig it WOULD kill it
rabbits carry bordatella which is FATAL to guinea pigs


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Rabbits carry bordatella which is FATAL to guinea pigs.


Yes, I do know this. But seriously, how many deaths have you known to this? I, and many others, had rabbits and guinea pigs living together all our childhoods, and not one ever died from bordatella. I realise its a risk, but if they already have lived together, I see no reason to separate earlier, as it likely would already be in the guinea pigs system.

Even now, I have guinea pigs living in the rabbit shed, they are just as much at risk living in such close proximities.

I seriously would have left them. But, at the end of the day, that's my opinion. I think it would be better to risk bordatella (which I personally have never heard of many cases of, and is a very slim risk) than to loneliness.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Yes, I do know this. But seriously, how many deaths have you known to this? I, and many others, had rabbits and guinea pigs living together all our childhoods, and not one ever died from bordatella. I realise its a risk, but if they already have lived together, I see no reason to separate earlier, as it likely would already be in the guinea pigs system.
> 
> Even now, I have guinea pigs living in the rabbit shed, they are just as much at risk living in such close proximities.
> 
> I seriously would have left them. But, at the end of the day, that's my opinion. I think it would be better to risk bordatella (which I personally have never heard of many cases of, and is a very slim risk) than to loneliness.


That's because the guinea pig doesn't show symptoms of Bordatella. Bordatella will cause the guinea pig to develop pneumonia if their health is compromised, not only that because bordatella doesn't have any active symptoms it will shorten the life span of the guinea pig.
Housing the guinea pigs and rabbits in the same room has no risk so long as they can't touch each other.

This has actually been proven time and time again, as time goes by we learn more and more, we now know it is not safe to house guinea pigs and rabbits in the same enclosure so why risk it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> Yes, I do know this. But seriously, how many deaths have you known to this? I, and many others, had rabbits and guinea pigs living together all our childhoods, and not one ever died from bordatella. I realise its a risk, but if they already have lived together, I see no reason to separate earlier, as it likely would already be in the guinea pigs system.
> 
> Even now, I have guinea pigs living in the rabbit shed, they are just as much at risk living in such close proximities.
> 
> I seriously would have left them. But, at the end of the day, that's my opinion. I think it would be better to risk bordatella (which I personally have never heard of many cases of, and is a very slim risk) than to loneliness.


how many of them have lived to the full extent of their lives (6-8 average with 10 not being uncommon and the oldest known reaching 14!!!!)

bordatella has NO symptoms, it in itself is a silent killer, you will wake up one morning and your perfectly healthy pig will be dead from seemingly "natural causes" unless you bother to get a necropsy, then no, you wont know that that "natural death" was bordatella

besides being a silent killer it is an auto immune system weakener, which will mean your pigs are more susceptible to other illness' which can kill them, but you wont associate these with the bordatella, even though it is BECAUSE of the bordatella they caught these fatal illness'

and yes, i have known that happen a hell of a lot in rabbit/piggy pairs

*you are also totally ignoring the DANGER that a rabbits NATURAL behaviour posses to guinea pigs*

keeping them together is stupid when we know what we do now a days, and seperating them NOW was the lesser of 2 evils


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

i found out about a week ago that when i was a child we had a rabbit and a guinea pig together, my mom said she would get up and they would be dead and she couldnt understand it. made as it is my mom kept getting a new one and surprise surprise they kept getting killed. so yes many do die from being together. and i also told my mom the risks and why they shouldn't be together and she felt very bad for what she did. but she knows now and well it wouldn't happen again. if you love them both then just do the right thing and separate them. you cud even get them company of their own kind  i hope you and your pets the best.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

does your piggy have plenty of hay to hide in? or a little cuddly pouch? Guineapigs really crave companionship the seperation will be hardest for him


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> how many of them have lived to the full extent of their lives (6-8 average with 10 not being uncommon and the oldest known reaching 14!!!!)
> 
> bordatella has NO symptoms, it in itself is a silent killer, you will wake up one morning and your perfectly healthy pig will be dead from seemingly "natural causes" unless you bother to get a necropsy, then no, you wont know that that "natural death" was bordatella
> 
> ...


To answer your question, every single one of my guinea pigs lived until at least 6 years old. Some older.

At the end of the day, it is my opinion, I realise there are risks, but PERSONALLY, I think it is worse to die of lonliness. *I* would have kept them together. As it happens, she has split them anyway, so does it matter?

We are never going to agree :thumbsup: There are risks in everything, some are higher than others, and I personally don't feel bordatella is that high a risk. In my opinion, if it were, there would be more information and articles on it.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've just read through this whole trhead and dont really have much to add, just wanted to say well done for coming on here and asking what to do to make your pets lives better (and actually taking the advice that was offered!)
I hope your bunny enjoys his free-range living now. 

Maybe you can direct your housemate to PF. If her bunnies are being kept in a tiny cage then that is animal cruelty and I would be reporting her to the rspca if she didn't change how they were housed.


----------

